# Squeaking Rubber - Cure?



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Where my roof closes down on to the body work of the car I'm getting a terrible squeaking noise from the rubber seal.

Does anyone know of a DIY way to get the rubber to stop squeaking?

Any help appreciated.

Cheers

James


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Â£5 can (aerosol) of Halfords Rubber lubricant should do it.

One note of caution - I did read the the BM care manual tho that its not recommended - presumably so they can sell you something more expensive ( :roll: )


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> Â£5 can (aerosol) of Halfords Rubber lubricant should do it.
> 
> One note of caution - I did read the the BM care manual tho that its not recommended - presumably so they can sell you something more expensive ( :roll: )


Thanks mate, will give it a try


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

I used to get squeaking and creaking noises around the doors on a 5 series bimmer where the rubber door seals meet the paintwork. Cured it by applying silicone spray to a cloth and wiping around all 4 door rubber seals. I had to re apply it every couple of months though :?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

ColDiTT said:


> I used to get squeaking and creaking noises around the doors on a 5 series bimmer where the rubber door seals meet the paintwork. Cured it by applying silicone spray to a cloth and wiping around all 4 door rubber seals. I had to re apply it every couple of months though :?


Sounds like the same sort of problem.

I'll have a crack with the rubber lubricant or silicone spray (or are they both the same thing??) :?:


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

jam said:


> I'll have a crack with the rubber lubricant or silicone spray (or are they both the same thing??) :?:


Same stuff m8.
Can't miss the stuff - bright yellow can, 500 ml or so in size.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> jam said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a crack with the rubber lubricant or silicone spray (or are they both the same thing??) :?:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Talcum powder works fine.


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

garyc said:


> Talcum powder works fine.


Serious?

So if i give it a wipe over with some Johnson's baby powder it should solve it?

Are you sure it won't look like I've been racking lines up on my boot lid? :roll:

Cheers

James


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Sprinkle a little on a clean cloth and wipe over the rubber, then wipe off again with other side of cloth. Talc contains silicone.

Spray ons and liquids also lubricate but have downside of becoming tacky and attracting bits, whereas the talc is all but invisible - once wiped over the silicon remains.

Try it Charlie Boy. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> Sprinkle a little on a clean cloth and wipe over the rubber, then wipe off again with other side of cloth. Talc contains silicone.
> 
> Spray ons and liquids also lubricate but have downside of becoming tacky and attracting bits, whereas the talc is all but invisible - once wiped over the silicon remains.
> 
> Try it Charlie Boy. :wink:


Well, it works on Mrs C's bondage gear, so its pretty damn good advice


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

As always, thanks for the help guys


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sprinkle a little on a clean cloth and wipe over the rubber, then wipe off again with other side of cloth. Talc contains silicone.
> ...


Note to garyc - write your own posts, don't edit mine


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Sprinkle a little on a clean cloth and wipe over the rubber, then wipe off again with other side of cloth. Talc contains silicone.
> ...


Thing is, leather and equestrian tack tends to creak rather than squeak, although lubricants are available. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


 [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

:wink: First time I've done that. Now I realise the power and feel the Force. :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> :wink: First time I've done that. Now I realise the power and feel the Force. :wink:


Oh feck :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> :wink: First time I've done that. Now I realise the power and feel the Force. :wink:


Now you've found the force, gary, you must decide how to use it...

Don't turn to the darkside, my friend. Use the force for good.

Edit Abi's posts so she sounds even slightly intelligent, for instance...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

jampott said:


> Edit Abi's posts so she sounds even slightly intelligent, for instance...


lol :lol:


----------



## MikeES (Jul 10, 2002)

Get yourself down to BMW and buy something called GummiFledge ( I kid you not) it really good for getting rid of squeaks and is not that expensive. Even porsche recommend it and that must make then sick !

Mike


----------

